# Ya Hoo Time to sand



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

I suppose I should have not said that Rigid & Royobi are throw away tools. Folks use em and get by ok. I just know that most repair shops (at least here in Mesa, Az) will not even look at them for repair. Also I get a little burr when I hear someone say that a good tool is not worth the money, when if the fact is that you do not have the money to spend on the best, it does not mean that that tool is not worth the money, it just means that you don't have the money. That is not a bad thing, good grief I don't have the money to spend on a lot of the best stuff, but that don't mean it's not worth it. Research & development is a lot of what you are paying for, and that's very expensive. So next time you stand in front of something that you can't afford, don't be so quick to judge on price.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I definitely like my festool sanders. Top notch…


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i use this one in school, it is a verry good sander thats for sure. does yours get verry hot aswell, or is the one in school bugged?
i still do prefer the handling and comfort of my Bosch ROS.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll join the chorus and also sing the praises of festool sanders.

I will also add that the festool sander in conjunction with a festool dust extractor is the ultimate and I would advise people to not use a festool sander without a dust extractor. You work in a virtually dust free environment because the dust extractor captures almost all the dust.

Further, the dust extractor keeps the sand paper from clogging up. The sand paper remains cooler, works better and lasts much longer.

With all the money you will save on sand paper, you might recover the extra cost of the festool within your lifetime (if you're young).


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll second Rich's take. Although the Festool is expensive, it is really balanced and easy to use/setup. They really do their research and quality control at Festools.

I have never had mine get slightly warm…is the school using a dust collector? I also have a Bosch ROS and have always liked it….it is smaller then the Festool so I use the Bosch on smaller panels and pieces….

I had a Makita…but burned it out on some large projects….the dust bag that it had was totally worthless and talk about overheating….That sander wasn't cheap either.

I still consider Ryobi as a throw away tool…much like craftsman and black and decker's…Rigid has some fine items and I love their drum sander…it is a very useful and reliable..I do not think of several of their tools as throw aways…..they do have some pretty decent pricing though and of course there are lemons as their is from every manufacturer.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

nope they don't have vacuums in school for the powertools, though just for us 4 students they went out and bought almost the entire festool tool collection, sometimes 3 of each tool!
the ROS gets verry warm and gets uncomfortable to hold, the bosch i have stays cold, and now im always coupling any of my tools that can be, to my festool shop vac.


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

In answer to JorgeG: That thing is one of the very first pieces I made in my new shop. The inspiration was a Safe. I wanted to duplicate the "works" (interior locking mechanism) So thats what the funny looking thing inside the door is. The post on the left is one of four at each corner that suspends the cabinet off of the floor. OK so I'm not the worlds greatest designer. but I did manage to practice the use of a lot of different tools, and that was my main intention. Remember I'm brand new at this game.


----------



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

Spend all the money you want, I think I'll stick with my card scraper. Very low startup cost, low maintenance cost, and a super smooth finish that really emphasizes the grain, not fill it with dust. Plus there is centuries of R&D behind them.

The cabinet is cool, the locking mechanism is a nice touch.


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry!! What can of worms??
Any how the Project is done. Actually it was one of my very first projects. 
My problem with woodworking is: I get in such a hurry to finish that I tend to get in a hurry. Huh? Does that make sense to anyone. I know I need to slow down, but I have spent 41 years in a quick paced world of production, Blow & Go if you will.!
Safe is Poplar with as much green as I could find.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool project. Festool tools rock I love using them. But like someone said sometimes when you woodworking as hobby a few people out there they can't afford them. Cool safe!


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

David:

Card scrapers are great and I have several. At age 71, I have developed arthritis in some of my finger joints which make using a card scraper very painful. When using my Festool sanders, I can sand for hours without any fatigue. The last thing I want to do is give up my woodworking. Here in the southwest, I have to shut down the shop from June to October due to the extreme heat. The rest of the year, I am in the shop with the doors and windows wide open.


----------



## jaxx (Oct 8, 2008)

i picked one up for 100 euros a couple of months ago in spain second hand but almost new and its been simply a dream to use nearly zero vibration unlike my porter cable and superb finish.


----------

